# How To Build a Vacuum Filtration System - VIDEO



## kadriver (Nov 4, 2017)

This got requested by one of my YouTube subscribers:

https://youtu.be/letBcol2IB8


----------



## Iggy-poo (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice system. I was wondering who was bidding against me on that re-enforced Silicone tubing. 8) 
That's good stuff. It won't collapse under Vacuum. I use glass frit Buchner funnels. They are rated to only 1 Atmosphere differential pressure, so I can relate having to set a limit. I know some people will say that they are difficult to clean, but I use No1 Whatman papers tacked-in with rubber cement in addition. I have to give Lou credit for the idea.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 4, 2017)

Do a video on the sharpie's ! :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 4, 2017)

Iggy-poo said:


> They are rated to only 1 Atmosphere differential pressure, so I can relate having to set a limit.


You can never pull a vacuum greater than one atmosphere unless you work in a pressurized chamber.

Göran


----------



## Iggy-poo (Nov 4, 2017)

Palladium said:


> Do a video on the sharpie's ! :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:



You mean the sharpies that calculate server latency to beat the bid? :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kadriver (Nov 5, 2017)

Iggy-poo said:


> Nice system. I was wondering who was bidding against me on that re-enforced Silicone tubing. 8)
> That's good stuff. It won't collapse under Vacuum. I use glass frit Buchner funnels. They are rated to only 1 Atmosphere differential pressure, so I can relate having to set a limit. I know some people will say that they are difficult to clean, but I use No1 Whatman papers tacked-in with rubber cement in addition. I have to give Lou credit for the idea.



The re-enforced tubing came from Ace Hardware. It's the same tubing that goes to the little spray nozzle on the kitchen sink. It has a woven material molded into the tubing to give it strength. I think it's above $0.50 per foot at Ace. I've taken the vacuum all the way to 29 inches with that little HVAC pump, and let it run for an hour at full vacuum to get a chloroauric acid solution to pull through a filter paper that was loaded up with silver chloride. I could see it being used in place of an expensive lab vacuum pump. It's tough as nails. And cheap. kadriver


----------



## kadriver (Nov 5, 2017)

Palladium said:


> Do a video on the sharpie's ! :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Are you referring to my youtube handle being written on everything in my latest videos? I had to do some kind of branding because there's a channel called "Gold Refining" that was stealing my videos and posting them as his own. They even stole a video that I did of my wife getting a gift from me! I'm new to youtube, and not very tech savvy. I figured writing my name all over the place would help, youtube wouldn't help. I've got to find the YouTube Video Creators Forum. Or start one.

kadriver


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 5, 2017)

If you haven't done it already, look up DMCA take down notice. I haven't used it myself, but it is the mechanism used to take down infringing videos on youtube.

I was wondering about the sreetips branding too, but that explains it all. Good luck!

Göran


----------



## cuchugold (Nov 5, 2017)

Putting 30 psi on top of the fluid in a pressure vessel, triples the pressure drop and increases the speed, if that is useful. (vacuum on one side and 30 psi on the other). 30 psi is the approximate pressure in a vehicle tire. :G


----------



## kadriver (Nov 6, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> If you haven't done it already, look up DMCA take down notice. I haven't used it myself, but it is the mechanism used to take down infringing videos on youtube.
> 
> I was wondering about the sreetips branding too, but that explains it all. Good luck!
> 
> Göran



I just found that this evening! This person downloaded every single one of my videos, then posted them on his/her youtube channel as their own.

I had to fill out a form for each video. I was really worried about this. But this evening I was able to report their channel with the DMCA notice. It was really bugging me. I feel much better now and I've got some great ideas for new videos.

kadtiver


----------



## kadriver (Nov 6, 2017)

cuchugold said:


> Putting 30 psi on top of the fluid in a pressure vessel, triples the pressure drop and increases the speed, if that is useful. (vacuum on one side and 30 psi on the other). 30 psi is the approximate pressure in a vehicle tire. :G



This is a fantastic piece of information. I've had filters load up so completely that only one drop came through the filter every 15 seconds. And I had 600 or 700 ml to filter. It took so long that all the particulate settled in the Büchner funnel. Then I was able to transfer the clean liquid from the loaded funnel to another funnel with a fresh filter paper by using a transfer pipette. But it still took a long time to get the last bit of remaining liquid through that loaded filter paper. Pushing on top with 30 PSI. I'm going to check into that.

kadriver


----------



## cuchugold (Nov 6, 2017)

When a filter clogs, one can use a spoon to "push" all the filter cake to one side, and exposing the filter area again. It takes less than a minute. Of course if one has so much "cake" it is only because one did not let most of the solution settle before decanting. Good practice is to filter only near clear solutions, and wash the remaining solids in the original precipitation vessel, waiting for settling again, and filtering these near clear washings. Some tricks are never forgotten!.

I have seen people drop refined gold with SMB, for instance, and then they drop everything, liquids, gold, washings, AT ONCE into a Buchner. They even attempt to wash the gold inside the Buchner, adding more liquid!. The 11th commandment on the Bible should read something like: "Thou shalt never filter your gold improperly".

I sinned more than once, till someone showed me better.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 6, 2017)

If the guy copying your videos are adding advertising I think the proceedings might be frozen and given to you instead. I hope it goes well.

Back to filtering, adding pressure on top of the buchner is increasing the pressure differential over the filter and might blow the filter paper or even break the funnel. 30 PSI is 30 pounds per square inch, so for a filter of four square inches, not that big, adds a force equal to 120 pounds onto the filter surface.

For filter with added pressure you should look into filter presses, with your skills I'm sure you can put together one for less money than a six-pack of beer.  
In a filter press a high pressure pump is used for pushing the liquid through the filter media and pressurized air to remove the liquid from the solids and even dry it. Harold had a nice filter press and Kurt also built one.

Some information and links at this page : http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/Filter_press

Göran


----------



## kadriver (Nov 12, 2017)

He was not monetized and the videos had only several hundred views. But it was still very aggravating. I went in and reported 5 or 6 (of the fourty or so that he had) through the reporting system. When I went to write up the 7th video, I got an error message that said "this channel has been shut down for multiple copyright violations". I was sincerely relieved. I've been getting notices from subscribers about many others using my vids as their own. Now I've found a way to deal with it. This has been the reason I haven't posted in months. It's been very frustrating.

This is the first that I have ever even heard of a filter press. I don't think that my small "hobby" operation would be suitable for such a large piece of equipment. Harold sure was an intuitive and resourceful person. His experience is like a vast ocean. I looked at his and kurt's. Thank you for teaching me something new!

kadriver


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 14, 2017)

That's great news.  
Now you only have to go after the rest. It's a never ending story. I have banned close to 600 spammers on my wiki, it never ends.

Göran


----------



## necromancer (Feb 17, 2020)

kadriver said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Do a video on the sharpie's ! :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



i have had friends that have this happen to them.
what they did was to claim copyright on the videos & all the monies from the videos that were stolen when went to my friend, that way worked well for my friend because it was like having two monetized channels running at the same time & no running back and forth !


----------



## necromancer (Feb 17, 2020)

Palladium said:


> Do a video on the sharpie's ! :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:



i agree !!

if you do this in a joking manner (how to protect your youtube videos with a sharpie) and then explain how to use the sharpie on everything you have in the video it would make a great April 1st joke video that would get a million hits


----------



## Palladium (Feb 17, 2020)

From Sharpie's to fume hoods.
Just don't be a video camera in Kevin's shop!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

